# Solved: Outex.dll - experienced serious error



## cypher2 (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi

Recieving the error Outlook Experienced Serious Error last time the Addin Outex.dll was opened.

This is Outlook 2003, when turning on Out of Office it is ok - when trying to turn Out off Office OFF this appears

We have tried to tunr on the Addin in Outlook fixes temporarily also tried turning off Cached mode

Has anybody seen this before?
Thanks


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Two links, both point to the same registry fix needed.
http://office-outlook.com/outlook-forum/index.php/m/112147/
and
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;823472


----------



## cypher2 (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks - I found this fix also and it works a treat - just a pain it has happened on a few machines!

Thanks for the reply


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Glad it worked.


----------

